# Is this the most awesome Rally Car of all time?



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

This is the best memories I have of watching Rallying and it is the car that got me interested in the sport.

Walter Rohrl, Michele Mouton and Hannu Mikkola are legends [smiley=dude.gif]










The noise is amazing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quDX36WJ ... ed&search=

It is one of the cars I would love to own an Audi Sport Quattro

http://www.pistonheads.com/doc.asp?c=52&i=10065


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

I think it is. I loved watching the old group B quattros.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Group B - I'd take the 4WD RS200, stunning car both in looks and performance. Didnt one have a 0-60 in 2.1secs.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Without a doubt the best rally group ever. I don't like the way rally cars today simply take the racing line almost as though they're on a track. Nothing like the slides you used to see!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

How boring


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Let's not forget Lancia.

This to me is best looking Rally car:










They drove well too. Stratos/037/Delta S4 classic footage:






V cool.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm with Tosh on this one - RS200 :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> I'm with Tosh on this one - RS200 :twisted:


Would understand Tosh, but surprised that you would go with the least successful of all the legendary 80s group B cars Clive? In fact the RS200 is no legend.

Still at least you didn't plumb for the Metro 6R4


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with Tosh on this one - RS200 :twisted:
> ...


Except in rallycross, though I suppose thats a different thread.

Delta S4 is my favourite from group B days, fantastic noise and very innovative engineering.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> Let's not forget Lancia.
> 
> This to me is best looking Rally car:
> 
> ...


This is the best colour scheme for a Lancia:









Look here: www.martiniracing.com


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with Tosh on this one - RS200 :twisted:
> ...


0-60 in 2.1 seconds, and it looks so much better than the others of the same time period. I'm not loyal to any brand, i say it as i see it.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Gary, we are discussing most awesome, not most succesful. By definition, the one I find most awesome is the one that inspired most awe in me.... and that was the RS200. Probably because two coppers killed themselves on the A127 flyover testing one - stuck in my mind.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> Gary, we are discussing most awesome, not most succesful. By definition, the one I find most awesome is the one that inspired most awe in me.... and that was the RS200. Probably because two coppers killed themselves on the A127 flyover testing one - stuck in my mind.


In which case by your same definition, the S4 was the both most successful _and_ the most awesome of the group b machines, since it won from its first race and dominated both driver and manufacturer championships.

It was most awesome to many, me included, as it ultimately ended the group B genre when it killed Henry Toivenen and co driver on the 1986 Corsican rally. As GCP points out, the Lancia S4 also sported some pretty trick technology, such as twin charging.










Perhaps we should have a poll on 'most awesome' rally car

Renault 5 turbo 2
Lancia 037
Audi Sport quattro S1
205 t16
Lancia S4
Ford RS200
Metro 6R4


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


You are loyal to Audis. Especially PQ35 based ones.

Although you possibly should get a Ford. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The reason I drive an Audi today is the Group B rally cars of the 80s The Ur and Sport quattros are etched into my early teens .


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> You are loyal to Audis. Especially PQ35 based ones.
> 
> Although you possibly should get a Ford. :lol:


The sun's out, it's a nice day - you cant wind me up.
Just be honest - you just see a badge an it clouds everything else for you. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > You are loyal to Audis. Especially PQ35 based ones.
> ...


As if you are not exactly that way about the VW badge? :lol: :roll:

But if you did get a Ford, you could then enjoy denying any lineage with the associated Volvos, Mazdas and Jaguars - which are all of course rubbish...

~(as are all the non Audi VW brands in your frequently stated view).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont believe in badges or that the VW one is better than any other. Its like ipods - people buy them for the apple logo not because they are good, which they arent!

I do think the RS200 is better - not for the badge, but it looks better and has fantastic performance which the audi doesnt.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

gcp said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


For me too - Turbo and Supercharger - brilliant 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I dont believe in badges or that the VW one is better than any other. Its like ipods - people buy them for the apple logo not because they are good, which they arent!
> 
> I do think the RS200 is better - not for the badge, but it looks better and has fantastic performance which the audi doesnt.


So to summarise Tosh's view of the world:

1. VW Golfs are rubbish and 25,000,000 owners are wrong.

2. iPods are just no good.

3. Audi's world championship winning S1 Quattro Sports 600hp group B cars did not have _fantastic_ performance.

OK. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Continuing Awseome theme:

<<Group B rally cars had performance comparable to Formula One cars of the same era.

In the 1986 season Henri Toivonen lapped the Estoril circuit in a Lancia Delta S4 during the Portuguese rally. His fastest lap would have qualified him in the sixth position of the F1 Grand Prix that same season.>>

Within 2 secs of Ayrton Senna's 1m16s pole position.  That's awesome.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I dont believe in badges or that the VW one is better than any other. Its like ipods - people buy them for the apple logo not because they are good, which they aren't!
> ...


1 I've had a golf - does that mean i think they are good or bad? I think you know the answer to that!

2 ipods are crap, full of bugs and crapple try to tie you in with itunes. Lots of other brands that do the job just as good. Demonstrate to me why the ipod is better. Can't wait for this one. Start with the sratch prone case, or the cracking case, or the video playback that doesnt work or the poor battery life or the fact they get arsey if they get cold. Yes i do have one!

3 The RS200 is more than 600bhp, does the S1 get to 60 in 2.1 seconds i think not, so while i dont disagree that it has good performance, i do disagree with the point of the thread - that it is/was the best. I believe this is still the fastest 0-60 time of a production car (thats not rocket powered) The other fast car of this time period was the Lancia Delta S4. Henri Toivonen lapped the Estoril circuit quick enough to would have qualified him in the sixth position of the F1 Grand Prix that same season.

ps you've also got your numbers wrong, these are the best selling cars of all time.

1. Volkswagen Beetle, 1937
21 million made
2. Toyota Corolla, 1963
20 million
3. Ford Model T, 1908
15.5 million
4. Volkswagen Golf/Rabbit, 1974
15 million
5. Lada Riva, 1970
13.5 million

Guess that means the Lada's good too? :lol: Strange, if you dont ever change the model names you sell more! :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Tosh, I only do this 'cos it's you, and I like constantly correcting your myopia. It's just too easy.



Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

According to this the Quattro was due a 1000bhp engine in order to close the gap   although it did have a tendancy to understeer :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> Tosh, I only do this 'cos it's you, and I like constantly correcting your myopia. It's just too easy.


Myopia is a town in bristol i'm told :roll:

The websites i found didn't mention 25M cars, but it means or proves nothing other than for 30years they have made a model with the same name. So? Does that mean the Toyota Corolla that's sold 35million cars is good - no, just they couldn't be arsed to change the name.

The golf has always been overshadowed by other cars in its class. The MKI took the world by surprise and created a new sector Hot Hatch - but that's it, its been the 2nd cousin ever since. Maybe they are purchased by chavs as they are easy to spell?

As for apple - you say its sonically better than others, based on what? Sound quality is more to do with the file format used rather than the device. Lets do a spec comparison against one of apples bitter rival shall we?
http://www.zunegroove.com/2006/09/23/zu ... mparision/
Here the ipod forum saying the sounds not as good as the rivals and you need to purchase new headphones to get the best from it limited performance.
http://forums.ipodlounge.com/showthread ... 265&page=2
nice little lets panic and put a disclaimer page up from apple over battery life - but dues to apple they will replace it.
http://www.apple.com/batteries/ipods.html
Apples legal climb down over battery life for older pods.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4606481.stm
technology review saying the same.
http://reviews.cnet.com/Apple_iPod_5G_3 ... 56111.html

The best think about the ipod is the BOSE sound dock and the only reason i bought one.

Back to the RS200 and the alleged performance - its alleged you had a golf but since i didn't see it I'm not going to believe it.

As for racing - if they canceled group b soon after the car came out they wont have been able to race or win now would they :roll: 
All the other halfwits also know rallying is more to do with the driver than the car.

Shame it wasn't on the PQ35 platform.

Move over, must be room for me to put my head up my arse too.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Move over, must be room for me to put my head up my arse too.


That may hamper your obvious passion for talking out of it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you mange ok.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

"awesome" is surely hugely subjective? :roll:

"best" has a slightly higher chance of having some objectivity. "Most successful" would be even better...

In terms of "awesome" my own opinion is from what I remember as a kid watching the Group B rally cars and that is RS200, 6R4 and the Quattro 8)


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

No. This is the best rally car of all time. No question.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, but is it 'awesome' ? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> No. This is the best rally car of all time. No question.


Nah its French :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

don't care which marque...I'd have any of the Group B cars in a heartbeat 8)


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Awesome in its own way.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jdn said:


> Awesome in its own way.


Awesome in a straight line :wink: :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > No. This is the best rally car of all time. No question.
> ...


erm well http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peugeot_205_Turbo_16

A french winner yep :wink:

OK I might be a bit biaised on that one :roll:

LOOKS The STRATOS :-*

SOUND the QUATTRO 

SUCESS (in rallye and on the road) THE 205 

ENGINEERING And I don't like the Italians but....THE DELTA :roll:

UGGLY THE RS200  And I used to work for FORD :lol:

By the way, the French Gendarmes bought off from Peugeot 2 Turbo 16 which competed in rallye to use on Motorways for stopping people doing some silly speeding


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Didn't the french just take an engine out of one of their tanks and set it up for forward instead of reverse in order to win all the rallies ?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Didn't the french just take an engine out of one of their tanks and set it up for forward instead of reverse in order to win all the rallies ?


no no that's rumors coming from "Perfide Albion" :lol:

PS: got a Technical Review at SUBARU City in 3 weeks to talk about their new engine


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the french just take an engine out of one of their tanks and set it up for forward instead of reverse in order to win all the rallies ?
> ...


Is it a 2.0 or a 2.5 as they still need the 2.0 to homlagate (sp) and the 2.5 is for lazy americans :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


told ya already it is the EZ5 (2.5L) for Japan and US markets  having said that, they promise, which aint going to be good for my products, a very high torque at low engine speed :roll:


----------

